# Oil leak



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey i seem to be having a leak from my renault trafic  at first i thought it was the plug used to do a complete oil change.I have managed to get under it now and noticed that it is coming from further back where the drive shaft is connected and then running down onto what i think is steering colum.The guy i bought it from stated in his advert that it had new alternator new starter motor points plugs condenser ht leads fuel pump fuel filter dizzy cap rotor arm oil and filter and im wondering is it possible during any of these that he may not have correctly tightned seals.If so is it an easy (inexpensive) fix or could there be something much more scary going on.I should add that it only leaks when i have driven it a few miles and it has heated up but at a stand still nothing is leaking not sure if thats important but im guessing could be.I hope someone can point me in right direction of what i need to do and offer thanks in advance cheers.


----------



## bopper (Jul 5, 2012)

It sounds to me that this is the driveshaft seal and if this is so then it is gearbox oil that is leaking out. Gear oil is thicker than engine oil and therefore does not leak as easily but when hot it gets thinner and this is when the seal is not adequate to contain the oil.
The eventual loss of all the oil will be a gearbox seizure and that will be a serious problem and very costly too.
You need to change the seals as soon as possible, it is within the capability of a good DIY mechanic and can be done cheaply.
If you need further info just contact me.


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

bopper said:


> It sounds to me that this is the driveshaft seal and if this is so then it is gearbox oil that is leaking out. Gear oil is thicker than engine oil and therefore does not leak as easily but when hot it gets thinner and this is when the seal is not adequate to contain the oil.
> The eventual loss of all the oil will be a gearbox seizure and that will be a serious problem and very costly too.
> You need to change the seals as soon as possible, it is within the capability of a good DIY mechanic and can be done cheaply.
> If you need further info just contact me.



Hi thanks for the reply if i was to take it to a mechanic what kind of costs am i looking at?I dont want to get ripped off. i think you might be right as gear changes have started making a strange noise like a squeaking sound.


----------



## abarhs (Jul 5, 2012)

*drive shaft removal*

Depends on the hourly rate where you are. From memory (and it’s a long time since I worked for a Renault dealer) the job should take no more than an hour a side.  It is possible it could take less depending on the drive shaft set up. If there is enough movement in the joints either end, you may be able to punch out the roll pin and pull the shaft back without disconnecting from the wheel hub end. Then, again from memory I think the oil seals are easily removed.

Try googleing  your model and drive shaft removal, you may get a hit with diagrams. 

Alan


----------



## abarhs (Jul 5, 2012)

*Renault Trafic manual*

This Free download may help if you are thinking of doing it yourself

Free renault trafic workshop manual - Megaupload Search

good luck with it whichever way you go.

Alan


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

abarhs said:


> Depends on the hourly rate where you are. From memory (and it’s a long time since I worked for a Renault dealer) the job should take no more than an hour a side.  It is possible it could take less depending on the drive shaft set up. If there is enough movement in the joints either end, you may be able to punch out the roll pin and pull the shaft back without disconnecting from the wheel hub end. Then, again from memory I think the oil seals are easily removed.
> 
> Try googleing  your model and drive shaft removal, you may get a hit with diagrams.
> 
> Alan



Hey i have called local mechanic and asked for a quote so just waiting for them to get back to me now.They asked for registration of vehicle so they could look it up.Fingers crossed not a lot of damage done so far.


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

*Now with mechanic*

Ok well i have dropped van of at mechanic he had a quick look underneath and said not sure if its the drive shaft so he said he would put luminous oil in and take it for quick drive and see if anything leaks.If nothing then he said would put gearbox oil in and see what happens then.I get a feeling this could get quite pricey


----------



## bopper (Jul 5, 2012)

camperdoodles said:


> Ok well i have dropped van of at mechanic he had a quick look underneath and said not sure if its the drive shaft so he said he would put luminous oil in and take it for quick drive and see if anything leaks.If nothing then he said would put gearbox oil in and see what happens then.I get a feeling this could get quite pricey



All the drive shaft oil leaks I've investigated (and there has been many) have been obvious. First look below drive shaft on the casing and see if there are traces of oil. Next check oil level, if down a lot then that's a big clue in itself. Couple these two and you have your answer. 
A Non main dealer is better than a main dealer, renault charge up to £90 per hour and they will check your tyres, suspension, steering exhaust etc; and charge you for the report they give you, some even valet the vehicle and charge you for that!
The job can be roughly a half an hour to an hour a side depending on any problems with seized parts. Also things like bottom ball joint wear can be found as well as split gaitors, worn cvj's etc;   A good garage with a fair price policy will charge you the best price.  Tell the dealer that you ONLY want the seals replaced and to ask if any other fault is found.
Good luck!


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

bopper said:


> All the drive shaft oil leaks I've investigated (and there has been many) have been obvious. First look below drive shaft on the casing and see if there are traces of oil. Next check oil level, if down a lot then that's a big clue in itself. Couple these two and you have your answer.
> A Non main dealer is better than a main dealer, renault charge up to £90 per hour and they will check your tyres, suspension, steering exhaust etc; and charge you for the report they give you, some even valet the vehicle and charge you for that!
> The job can be roughly a half an hour to an hour a side depending on any problems with seized parts. Also things like bottom ball joint wear can be found as well as split gaitors, worn cvj's etc;   A good garage with a fair price policy will charge you the best price.  Tell the dealer that you ONLY want the seals replaced and to ask if any other fault is found.
> Good luck!



Yeah i am just waiting on a call back from them said it could be tomorrow.One thing he said was that the oil was everywhere on the underneath so this is what made him think might be something else otherwise it would be more located to one place.I have told them to call me before going ahead with any work as he may come accross other problems.Lets hope he doesnt.


----------



## bopper (Jul 5, 2012)

I can understand that, Let's hope it's something easy and cheap to fix.


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

*Update*

So i have had a call from the mechanic and he said it is the sunk plug for doing an oil change.He said whoever owned the vehicle prior put the wrong one on and had chisled it or something to keep it on as tight as possible.So they have to now chisel it back of and replace it with a new one and then fill it again with new oil as it will clearly be lost when the plug is removed.The cost is £60 not including the amount of oil they will need to put back in they say.I hope this is a fair price if anyone knows let me know please


----------



## Robmac (Jul 5, 2012)

I presume you mean the Sump plug, which in itself should only cost a few pounds, but they will charge a minimum of 1 hours labour which is probably about £60 in a lot of garages. It would be far cheaper to buy the part and do it yourself which is pretty simple.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 5, 2012)

Probably about right ...

Make sure that the oil filter is also changed.

(By the way, it's the _sump_ plug that needs replacing.)


----------



## scampa (Jul 5, 2012)

Robmac said:


> I presume you mean the Sump plug, which in itself should only cost a few pounds, but they will charge a minimum of 1 hours labour which is probably about £60 in a lot of garages. It would be far cheaper to buy the part and do it yourself which is pretty simple.



I gave you a Like because I agree with your comment. (just thought I'd make that clear!).


----------



## bopper (Jul 5, 2012)

That's good news. £60 aint bad if you can't do it yourself. The oil will be another £20 or so.
Not wishing to add worry but sometimes these sump bungs can be bas****ds. If they are cross threaded or damaged they can be evil to get out and more importantly a nightmare to get a new one to take on the thread so £60 and let someone else worry sounds a good price if you don't know what you are doing.
Good luck.


----------



## scampa (Jul 5, 2012)

BTW, Have they confirmed that you don't also have any leaks from the gearbox/driveshaft oil seals, and checked the gearbox oil level?

Even if you do replace the sump plug yourself (very cheap and simple.... usually!), remember that they'll charge for the investigation work that they've done already.


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

*sunk plug what a div *

Think that about sums up how much i should let the mechanic fix it .If i can call it a sunk plug then i would probably manage to undo the engine trying to fix it. :lol-049:


----------



## Doodles (Jul 5, 2012)

scampa said:


> BTW, Have they confirmed that you don't also have any leaks from the gearbox/driveshaft oil seals, and checked the gearbox oil level?
> 
> Even if you do replace the sump plug yourself (very cheap and simple.... usually!), remember that they'll charge for the investigation work that they've done already.



Yes they said there was no other leaks.Im assuming if they have quoted me that for the work then that will be it not including oil of course.Makes me wonder though why there was so much oil everywhere further back underneath.Unless it was just the force of me doing a massive 30 miles an hour forcing it to go everywhere


----------

